# A little off topic market research



## gertvanjoe (14/2/16)

Well hello there

I want to find out if any one would buy a stylus pens ( these cell phone stylus pens ) at a fleamarket


----------



## Wyvern (14/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well hello there
> 
> I want to find out if any one would buy a stylus pens ( these cell phone stylus pens ) at a fleamarket


I bought one. Never used it. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I bought one. Never used it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



How much did you buy it for if you can remember ?


----------



## Wyvern (14/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> How much did you buy it for if you can remember ?


I paid a R100, and I tried it for all of 10mins then chucked it into a drawer - the thought of loosing it made me not want to use it.


----------



## Cespian (15/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well hello there
> 
> I want to find out if any one would buy a stylus pens ( these cell phone stylus pens ) at a fleamarket



Hey

My preference, no I probably would not buy a stylus at a flea market (I have a Galaxy Note phablet because I see the value of the pen and like the piece of mind that I will not misplace it). Then again, the only things I would buy from a flea market are bathroom mats and knitted thick wool beanies lol. No warranty, no purchase (and I wouldn't expect a warranty on a beanie).


----------

